# Any money in breeding frogs?



## dkir7979 (Nov 4, 2012)

Just wondering, im going to get into breeding eastern dwarf tree frogs... I live in sydney, is their any money in breeding frogs? and also how would i be able to enable people to find out that im selling them as your not allowed to advertise them or something like that?


----------



## miss_mosher (Nov 4, 2012)

After talking to some frog breeders at an expo recently, I'd say not really. They find it difficult because they get hundreds of tadpoles, and if they don't sell them when they're frogs, they get stuck with hundreds of frogs. On the plus side, they can be housed together for a while. Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## dkir7979 (Nov 4, 2012)

I suppose in Queensland their is not as much need to keep frogs because they are more abundant and you know like out the back of peoples houses and farms etc, so their is no need to keep them in captivity, whereis in sydney their are hardly any around near homes etc plus people live in apartments so they are looking for a small easy to look after pet, don't you think?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 4, 2012)

Breeding frogs is heaps of work and there is little money in it.


----------



## miss_mosher (Nov 4, 2012)

dkir7979 said:


> I suppose in Queensland their is not as much need to keep frogs because they are more abundant and you know like out the back of peoples houses and farms etc, so their is no need to keep them in captivity, whereis in sydney their are hardly any around near homes etc plus people live in apartments so they are looking for a small easy to look after pet, don't you think?



I am in QLD and seeing a frog is a bit of a rarity. Dad grew up on the family farm and there had never been too many. And I live on the top of the range where'd you think there would be more of an abundance. Just bloody toads EVERYWHERE. As for people keeping them as pets, I think people might think they're uninteresting or gross perhaps, not as 'hardcore' as keeping snakes maybe, and people might not know where to get them or assume they're too difficult to look after, I don't know. I think they're amazing little critters and their natural decline is saddening. They look beautiful in a well setup tank too!


----------



## Cypher69 (Nov 6, 2012)

It really depends if you view frog keeping/breeding as a hobby (passion) or just simply as a "side business"?
I bought several morphs a few months ago & the person who I bought them from still had several hundred morphs to feed, clean & maintain on a daily basis.
That's a lot of crickets that you'll either have to breed as well or have a reliable supplier all year round.

As long as you have an amphib permit then you can advertise to sell.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 31, 2013)

Generally when you want to decide whether it's profitable to breed a species you want to look broadly at two things. Firstly are they in high demand (like central bearded dragons) which appeals to a broad market. Or secondly do they appeal to die hard collectors or enthusiasts (I don't know like some species of frog only found on the top of some remote mountain which can be sold for a high price. From my knowledge I really don't see it being profitable breeding most species of frogs.


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 1, 2013)

Animal breeding in general, if done properly and ethically, is not a profitable enterprise. There are very few exceptions, and even then if you factor in all the time and effort spent, money outlayed (running costs of lights, heaters, pumps, incubators etc, plus initial purchases of tanks and accessories, ongoing costs such as food, water consumption, substrate etc), plus the general risks (risks from the animals potentially hurting/biting you through to the animals becoming ill - eg retained eggs = large vet bill + lost clutch, so no way to recoup your money) as well as the risk you take on every project (will the morph prove out, or will they be worthless); you may _just _scrape in a profit, but it won't be much.

The other thing to consider is that in all honesty, if the first question you are asking is if you can make money from them, breeding any animal is not for you. Breeding should be done for the passion, for the betterment of the hobby/breed, to increase the captive bred population. It should not be undertaken purely as a money-making venture.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 1, 2013)

theres a shortage of rats (food) atm,...could be some money in that,....

dammit, old thread!!


----------

